# Sticker burr HELP!!!!



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there any way to keep sticker burrs out of my poodle pups hair. I live on 25 acres so there is no way to treat the proberty. My dogs run freely on the hole 25 acres. My labradoodle picks them up in her hair to but not nearly as bad as my poodle pup.Please help!!! I dont really want to keep my pup comfined to a pen we have a dog door and she loves running behind the pond.hwell:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

you could shave her short, and then the burrs would not get tangled in her hair. I do not know of a product that keeps them from sticking in hair, so other than shaving her, or fencing in an acre or two and killing all the weeds within the fence, Im not sure what else to do. I do know however, that you should check in between each of her toes (top and bottom) each day as well as her ears, eyes, and armpits


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

I didnt really want to shave her. I wanted to try and find a product that helps keep her from getting so many. I have 5 dogs every night before bedtime I sit on the floor and check every one of my fur babies from head to tail for stickers, snake bites, Puncker wounds and whatever else the could get into out here about half are land is woods.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe a silicone based coat spray would help


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

We took the dogs to the field yesterday and Mia's hair was loaded with them. She has about 4" of hair on her legs and boy with it being puppy hair it was hard to get them out. I had to use my large greyhound comb and a slicker to get them all out. I put her up on the grooming table outside and I swear she had to have had at least 50 or more. I made sure to get them out completely because they can get embedded into the skin. I also noticed a lot of cattails in their hair that I had to brush out. I don't really think there is anyway to keep them out other than keeping their hair short. Puppy's hair is fine and not coarse but the poodle hair is going to be worse than lab hair no matter what you do.


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help I will keep picking them out for now :doh:


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

I am having the War of the Catkins (besides burrs, etc) on my puppy's coat right now too, so I feel your pain. Nothing to do for it (for my dogs, & pup once the puppy coat is off) but keep them close-shaved; as much as I love the glorious show coats, in my environment, I'd rather use my time on ears, etc & keep the majority of poodle flesh here clipped short (for their comfort & mine).

Btw, found first tick of the season in Pearl's ear last night. That head-to-toe nightly exam is uber important, for those of us with wooded, leafy areas of property, especially.


----------

